# More Shrooming......



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

A few edible mushrooms picked on a short walkabout late yesterday afternoon in the woods on my stead.....

Chanterelles, pigs ear Gomphus, coral, puffball, bolete, and chicken fat Suillus....









Chopped em up for delightful dinner. On top is coral mushroom with scrambled eggs....the rest in a medley with gravy pasta on right:


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Man! I'd be frying those chantrellas!Sure looks like some good food though!

Wade


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Went out today finding some same and a 
couple of other types....clitocybe that is anise
scented starting to pop up. Not many chanterelles, 
but some more Pleurotus...Also Hericium (bear tooth)
almost missed it backtracking.
Sometimes it pays off going in the wrong direction for
a while.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks delicious! What is a good book to help with identification-- we always find at least a few morels, but other then that I'm not sure what is safe to eat! Twice now in past week I have found a cluster of white mushrooms in the chicken coop ( I use shredded paper for bedding) I would really like to figure out what kind they are.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

danarutan said:


> Looks delicious! What is a good book to help with identification-- we always find at least a few morels, but other then that I'm not sure what is safe to eat! Twice now in past week I have found a cluster of white mushrooms in the chicken coop ( I use shredded paper for bedding) I would really like to figure out what kind they are.



Here's a site that will help.

Wade


http://www.wildmushroomhunting.org/


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

1shotwade said:


> Here's a site that will help.
> 
> Wade
> 
> ...



Thanks Wade!


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

I miss being somewhere with a lot edible mushrooms. When I used to spend fall on Vancouver Island I picked hundreds of pounds of chanterelles. They are good eating!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If I can get a load of wood chips this fall I'm going to give growing morels a shot even if I have to buy a few for spores. Scroll into about 5 minutes.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTFugHA2WaI[/ame]


----------

